# Injured Pigeon has a bad smell



## WVbirdfan (Mar 13, 2005)

I think I know the answer to this - but let me give you all the background. 3 days ago I came home to find a pigeon waiting for me in my yard, inside my back fence. It couldn't fly and its feathers were ruffled on its chest, I could see a bloody feather sticking out. I know I have a neighbor who shoots them.... 
He ended up that night on my porch in a plastic can I turned sideways. I gave him bird food and water, his feces were green and he stayed ruffled up. This went on for 2 days - he ate and drank well - then my cat got out and chased him under the shed. I got the cat back in and put food and water under the edge of the shed. Today he popped out of the shed -no more ruffled feathers, stool no longer green, eyes clear. But still no flying. So I caught him with a towel tosed over him, and turned him over to take a look. The smell is pretty bad - I put some neosporin where I could see a scab and crusted feathers, and put him in a newspaper lined box, again with food and water. 
Now there is 2 inches of snow outside and I am not sure what to do next. In spite of my ignorant neighbor (who I will call the police on when I can catch him in the act) I want him to be free if he can fly. I don't have vet money. Does anyone know of a bird sanctuary in or near Huntington WV?
Thanks - your forum has been a big help so far.

Susie


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Susie,

You are to be commended for the time and effort you have taken to help this bird. This " bird of peace" has been called upon in both war and peace. Thank you for your efforts in saving this poor soul. 

There will be more posts that follow, which will give you some advice as to what to do next. In the mean time, I would consider telling your neighbor, that you have placed him on "watch." And that he, and his home, are now the focus of international attention.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Susie,

Is there any way you can bring the pigeon in and keep him warm (with a heat pad) and safe from the cat? I use a cat carrier.

I think that he needs veterinary attention but if you get it to a rehabber they might be able to do something for it.

Where is the scab? Feel gently around it...if there is a hard area it means there is necrotic tissue there which will need to be removed then the wound must be flushed with sterile saline (you can get that from a pharmacy, it is fauirly cheap).

The only time that I have had an injured pigeon that smelt really bad was when one was brought in with a torn crop. I was told the injury had just happened but I suspect that it had been injured for a couple of days. 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Susie, thank you for rescuing this little one.
A bad smell can indicate infection and the bird has to be placed on antibiotics.
Could you please tell us where you are located, maybe we have a member close by you.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> Could you please tell us where you are located, maybe we have a member close by you.Reti


Huntington, West Virginia. I'd agree that the bad smell is due to infection, a punctured crop, and/or starvation. I've cross posted to the WLREHAB list to see if we can find a rehabber in the area.

Terry


----------



## WVbirdfan (Mar 13, 2005)

He (or she? How do you tell?) is inside, in a box in my basement. It's warm and dry there, I put lots of air holes and lined it with paper, with food and water. The cat cannot get to him there.
The scab is on his chest, under some clotted feathers. Where/What is the crop? Is there a safe way for me to ease any pain he has while I'm checking his wounds? I have only handled him once - as I was getting him into the box, but tomorrow am I plan to switch boxes to one with clean paper and I will have the nerve to look at the area again. (I'm a bit sqeamish about blood and guts - but I want to do him right)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for making him safe and warm. That also reduces any stress.

The crop is in the chest area. It is like a bag that hangs down in front of the throat and chest where the seed is kept before it passes through the digestive system.

This pigeon really needs someone that can prescribe antibiotics and have a good look at the wound. If not, maybe someone in the US can get some antibiotics to you. I am in the UK and they would take too long to get there if I sent them.

I would gently remove the scab to check if there is any seed spilt out between the crop and the skin and/or to remove any necrotic tissue that may be building up. There are no guts in that area to worry about and I doubt that there will be blood. 

Pigeon wounds need to heal from within, if they are allowed to scab over a large plug of necrotic tissue can build up and when it has to be removed it leaves a big hole.

I had a little collared dove with a punctured crop. I removed the scab gently and found there were rotting seeds trapped behind it. They were removed with tweezers. I am also very squeamish, but there was nothing to make me squirm under the scab.

The pain killer that I use is a single drop of Metacam, placed just inside the lower beak, once a day.

Cynthia


----------



## WVbirdfan (Mar 13, 2005)

*Gooood News!!*

Good Morning Pigeon People!! I have such good news.  I was directed by my dog's vet to a vet in Ashland, KY who is an avian specialist -and here is the best part - he treats wildlife for FREE!! The state of KY provides funds for treating and releasing wildlife. In case you want to add this vet to a list for this area he is: Dr Wixom, Guardian Animal Clinic, 4823 Daniels Fork Rd., Ashland, KY. Phone is (606) 928-6566. I think I may move to Kentucky what a great way to spend tax dollars!

I really appreciate all you for responding  I could feel you helping me along -
Susie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is excellent news, Susie, thank you for passing on the details.

Cynthia


----------



## WVbirdfan (Mar 13, 2005)

*Update on Smelly Bird*

I called the vet to check on Smelly and she said that he did not have any embedded bird shot, but he had suffered a bad fall from somewhere and had a cracked breastbone (is that the "wishbone?"). She expected him to fully recover with time and antibiotics and they will release him in Kentucky when he's ready. I am now hooked on wild pigeons and am keeping a diligent eye for any of them in trouble. Knowing this forum is here and that medical care is near has emboldened me to help them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's great knews.
Thank you, you saved the birds life.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very well done Susie and Dr. Wixom! The "breastbone" of a bird would equate to the sternum in this diagram. http://fsc.fernbank.edu/Birding/skeleton.htm

Terry


----------

